# Super Bowl Show



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well its only 3 weeks away,Feb.6 2011.Bob Beers Super Bowl show.I can't wait.We'll be there the night before .Selling alot of NOS Tyco,Tomy,Amrac,Cox .These 1:1 Bel-Air and Nomads are expensive projects. Remember the game is at night.See you there.Tom Stumpf


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

wished I could be their . sound like fun.Have fun guys


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Just checking in. We will be there.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Trying to get the moon and stars and all to line up for me for that one... My daughter has a cheerleading competition in Baltimore, so my wife will be there with her. My 12-year-old will never forgive me if I take him to NY with me and he has to listen to the Super Bowl in the car on the way home. SO if I can work it out that he stays with a friend who likes football for the weekend, I can take the 8-year-old and the 6-year-old and the dog with me and we will stay overnight at my parents' in Huntington. That is, if my aunt in the next town over from Huntington can keep the dog with her for the night... our dog makes my mother's miniature Dachshund nervous...

Didn't really expect anyone to follow that, just making the point that I am going to GREAT LENGTHS to get to this show and I still might not make it. Though I did get there last year through a blizzard... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a nearly as good show is in Allentown on Feb 12th if you have to cancel NY. there is a thread here about the Allentown show too.


----------



## jiml (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there a way of getting more information about this show? Not everybody here knows what you're talking about.


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Here are a couple of videos to give you a feel for the show.





















enjoy the videos & see everybody @ the show...
k-mac


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

jiml said:


> Is there a way of getting more information about this show? Not everybody here knows what you're talking about.


contact tom who started this thread for more specific info about location and times. to PM him, click on his ID and look for the link to Private Message.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Kevin,Great job with the videos.as usual.The first few videos were of the dealers setting up'The last couple were before it really started to get crowded.Tom


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

OK Here is more info

HOCARS SUPERBOWL SLOT CAR SHOW
Sunday FEB 6th
Huntington Hilton, Melville, NY
10am - 2pm


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*bumpity bump*

Come to the show


----------



## jiml (Feb 2, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> OK Here is more info
> 
> HOCARS SUPERBOWL SLOT CAR SHOW
> Sunday FEB 6th
> ...


Ah! Thanks Tom. This is the show my friend Scott was telling me about. I may stop in just to see what the hoopla is about.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jiml, the Hilton is Exit 49 So. off the LIE. From the So. State Pkwy. it is 
exit 32 North.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Sure, the year I was planning on going, The Packers are in the Superbowl... I'll be home watching the Packers, and hoping Tom and Bob make it to the Midwest slot car show...


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Superbowl Show Sunday*

HOCARS SUPERBOWL SLOT CAR SHOW
Sunday FEB 6th
Huntington Hilton, Melville, NY
10am - 2pm

early admit $20 at 7AM

call 203 804-2455 for info


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can someone post the actual address for the GPS? 

Is it BroadHollow rd?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hilton Long Island 
598 Broad Hollow Road
Melville, NY 11747


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rolls must have checked on the Hilton site online? .... LOL


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Google, baby, Google.

But I have been to Melville, Long Island a few times. Co. I used to work for had an office there.

Have fun!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

See you all in a few hours...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea yea, google this.

Last time I got the wrong something or another from google. Huntington or melville or huh? 

Gonna hit the hay and get up at 4:30 or so.

See ya there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I got home about 11:30. Only reason being my friend I drove with had to leave a little early but neglected to tell me until we were on our freaking way!!!Grrr!!!

Missed talking to Dom,  and Rick and I only had a few minutes to speak. Just enough time to get my Stinking Lincoln that he cast!! :hat: Woo Hoo!! I will be pimping!!!!:dude:

I'd say it was one of the busiest show in a while. Lots of stuff to choose from and just about any fix you have can be handled. The front door looked jammed by 10 am. This was when my friend said we had to hit the road. It's about and hour and a half for us. 

Thanks to The Bob and Tom show for putting it on!!!!!

And looking forward to the next!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great SHow ! & my 1st post retirement show also !!!



Neal:dude:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

1scalevolvo said:


> Great SHow ! & my 1st post retirement show also !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Your first show since retired? I think I might have been right next to you at a vendors booth! I overheard a guy talking about how he was newly retired and that he teases the guy that was with him that he's always got the day off.The vendor replied that he too was also retired and that it was surprising how little time you still really have to do things. Was that you?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

OK, aside from Bob & Tom, there are 4 confirmations of HT members
in attendence @ the show. ParkRNDL, did u make it?? Any others??


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah I made it. I was in & out early though. I spoke with Dyno for a few minutes & was actually out the door by 10:15 or so. Sorry I missed most of you guys.

Speaking of which I actually have to text Dyno as we're supposed to hook up afterwhile.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yep, I made it, though I was out pretty early too. Funny, Joe 65 and I were both there REALLY early hunting for deals at the same tables, but neither of us realized who the other was until we were getting ready to leave. And I caught up with Neal too... we swapped a Lincoln for a Lincoln as well as trading a couple of our other projects. I was the guy walking around with the Tupperware box with the lame little sign about Lincolns and Datsuns... 

Found myself some good deals. Couple of AFXs that I don't have yet, a bunch of junker bodies to hack on, a decent original Tjet Lincoln, some used Tjet chassis, like that.

Yeah, it seemed like a LOT of people took advantage of the early admission, and some of the vendors were commenting to that effect. And then at 10:00, man, did it fill up. I was out shortly after 11. Went to my mom's 65th birthday party for a little while, and made it home to southern PA for my kids to watch the game before the end of the first quarter. Side note: if you ever have to travel during the Super Bowl, it's FANTASTIC. the roads are totally empty. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone get anything good that they wanna share?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Xence said:


> Anyone get anything good that they wanna share?
> 
> Cheers,
> Xence


I scored a beautiful Tan Baja Bug with the black tanks for 8 bucks:thumbsup::thumbsup: Go me!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*TycoPro Corvette*

I bough the last A/P Corvette racing roadster I needed.white #8.trying to find one for years. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I got a turquoise Camaro Tjet body for 8 bucks. Its an upgrade to the one I already have.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I got the A/FX orangish/reddish & white #3 camaro. The thing is just absolutely immaculate. About puked when I picked it up it was so nice.

I got an F1 target car too which I always wanted. Never had one before. Actually I got 2 one of which I sold to Goodwrench88. 

Got a few others that escape my thoughts right now.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I got a couple of Tyco Oldsmobiles. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Since you asked...










This was the whole haul. Nothing mint/collector quality, just stuff to diddle with.










The white/orange Camaro is rough... one window post gone, the other cracked, missing about a third of the rear bumper, but I'm happy with it since I didn't have that color combo at all and mint ones are pretty salty.

The Tuffy Camaro has most of the numbers rubbed off the doors, but other than that it's nice. Much better than the one I had.

The Matador and Blazer were just ones that I wanted. The Matador is on an MT chassis that ended up being a screamer with just a few drops of oil.

And the Tyco NASCARS... well, I don't collect them with any rhyme or reason, I just buy ones that i think are pretty colors. :tongue: I didn't have these two yet, and I couldn't pass them up at 2 for $15...

--rick


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

5 Thunderjet brochures/catalogs

1967 white Thunderbird T-Jet

3 "new" dirt bodies from resin dude

2 AW Batmobiles

The Complete Book of Model Raceways & Roadways by Louis H. Hertz

k-mac


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We saw the Hertz book, my friend Bob bought the '67 HO Racing from the same vendor. 
I p/u up some Dash bodies from Tom & some gears from Zach.


----------

